# Foreign Spouse & US Citizen - how to file?



## Guest

Wow, this part of the forum is "scary"! Thank you for creating it and putting all this vital information into one place.

I was reading another thread and a question popped up:

I just married a Spanish citizen this year. How do I file for taxes - married, filing separately? Single? Married, filing jointly? I'm sure this will be a breeze once I get used to it, but taxes are going to be tough this year!


----------



## xabiaxica

halydia said:


> Wow, this part of the forum is "scary"! Thank you for creating it and putting all this vital information into one place.
> 
> I was reading another thread and a question popped up:
> 
> I just married a Spanish citizen this year. How do I file for taxes - married, filing separately? Single? Married, filing jointly? I'm sure this will be a breeze once I get used to it, but taxes are going to be tough this year!


I don't know - but I bet Bev does


----------



## Bevdeforges

Oddly enough, I was just getting ready to post something on this. Give me a couple minutes to make sure it's "ready for prime time" and I'll have it here.
Cheers,
Bev

See this for more information: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-tax/99946-us-taxes-married-nra.html


----------



## Guest

xabiachica said:


> I don't know - but I bet Bev does


Did I ever tell you Bev is my hero  
Thanks Bev and xabiachica for taking care of us!


----------



## byline

halydia said:


> Wow, this part of the forum is "scary"! Thank you for creating it and putting all this vital information into one place.
> 
> I was reading another thread and a question popped up:
> 
> I just married a Spanish citizen this year. How do I file for taxes - married, filing separately? Single? Married, filing jointly? I'm sure this will be a breeze once I get used to it, but taxes are going to be tough this year!


I am married to a Canadian and live in Canada. Naturally we file our taxes in Canada, but for my U.S. tax returns, I use the "Married, filing separately" option.


----------



## Guest

halydia said:


> Wow, this part of the forum is "scary"! Thank you for creating it and putting all this vital information into one place.
> 
> I was reading another thread and a question popped up:
> 
> I just married a Spanish citizen this year. How do I file for taxes - married, filing separately? Single? Married, filing jointly? I'm sure this will be a breeze once I get used to it, but taxes are going to be tough this year!


Hi,

Bev has already answered this (in this thread & then, as she has pointed out, over in the "U.S. Taxes, Married to an NRA?" thread). I wanted to let you know that I also file as "Married, filing separately" with the notation "NRA" for my spouse in the appropriate place on the 1040 & other forms. Good luck with the filing! We've all been there (or are going there, as the case may be ).


----------

